# انشاء وحدة صغيرة لانتاج وتعبئة غاز الاستيلين والاكسجين



## طارق عبدالحميد (14 فبراير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فى البداية اود توجيه كل الشكر للمنتدى وجميع المشرفين والاعضاء
اعمل فى شركة تستهلك يوميا لا يقل عن 50 اسطوانة اكسجين ومثلها استيلين على الاقل وربما الضعف فى اعمال اللحام والقطع .
ارجوا الافادة عن كيفة اقامة وحدة صغيرة لانتاج وتعبئة اسطوانات الاستيلين والاكسجين وماهى البنية الاساسية من معدات وتجهيزات وخلافة ز
دراسة جدوى لهذه الوحدة . واكون شاكر جدا على المساعدة
اخوكم 
م/طارق عبد الحميد


----------



## ahmed48 (30 مارس 2012)

ممكن الرد عليه 
حتى نا اريد التطلع على هذا الموضوع و اريد العمل به


----------



## armiamamdouh (10 يونيو 2012)

كان نفسي افيدك بس معنديش معلومات لكن من رايي انك تبدأ الاول تشتري اسطوانات فاضيه وتروح انت تغيرها من المصانع زي انسومات او دلتا كربون او عوف او الخليج او غيرها علي حسب مكانك وتروح تبيعها لمصنعك يعني هتلاقي ربحها حوالي 12 جنيه في الاسطوانه وبكده تبقي دخلت المجال كويس وشوفت المصانع اللي بتصنع بتعمل ايه ساعتها تفتح مصنع وانت مطمن


----------



## احمد مازن (11 أكتوبر 2012)

الكميه اللى انت طالبها دى قليله اووى اقل حاجه علشان تفتحمصنع لزم يكون 50 اسطوانه فى الساعه وده هيبقى تمنه 300الف دولار ومصنع صينى


----------



## احمد مازن (11 أكتوبر 2012)

وده ايميلى لو حبيت تعرف اى حاجه mazona6 @ yahoo . com بخصوص الاكسجين او النيتروجين او الارجون


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

ممكن يا هندسه تكلمنا على الايثيلين كمان


----------



## شوقي شحرة (24 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع حلوووو كثير يارب تزودونا يا اصحاب الخبرات وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## د حسين (25 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد متأخر ربما يفيدكم*

السيد المهنس طارق عبد الحميد
تحية طيبة : يؤسفني اني رأيت طلبك متأخرا .... واذا كان الطلب مازال قائما فلدي الحل ان شاء الله مع بعض التحفظات :
تحدثت سابقا في هذا المنتدى عن طريقة مبتكرة لانتاج الاكسجين في الموقع من الهواء مباشرة بتقنية المنخل الجزيئي وقد انجزنا هذه التكنولوجيا في سورية كأول دولة عربية او شرق اوسطية تنتج هذه التقنية .
ولكن الاكسجين الناتج يكون بنقاوة 94% فقط وهومناسب تماما للمشافي .. اما في الصناعة فهو مناسب لجميع انواع اللهام باللهب ... اما القطع فهو يفيد في قطع الحديد حتى 2 سم فقط أما السماكات الأكبر فتحتاج الى اكسجين بنقاوة 99% حصرا 
واذا كانت المنشأة ضمن اللحام والقطع دون 2 سم فهذه التكنولوجيا مناسبة وفيها ميزات ممتازة من حيث عدم الحاجة للاسطوانات ويمكن ضخ الأكسجين في شبكة عامة بضغط 5 بار وهي مناسبة للعمل وبعيدة عن خطر الانفجار بسبب الضغوط العالية بالاسطوانات ...
اما الجدوى فان كلفة الأكسجين المنتج تعتمد على سعر الكهرباء فقط وهي عادة اقل من ثمن الاكسجين بالاسطوانانات بنسبة 1 الى سبعة وطبعا بعد القيمة التأسيسية للجهاز
أما موضوع الاستيلين فموضوع تصنيعه في الموقع عملية سهلة جدا وجهازها رخيص وغير معقد وذو جدوى جيدة .
سارسل لك رسالة خاصة للمتابعة اذا كنت ترغب في ذلك
اتمنى لك التوفيق​


----------



## photon science (24 أغسطس 2013)

*بخصوص انشاء وحدة تعبئة وانتاج الاسيتلين*

يوجد لينا دراسة جدوى ويمكننا تنفيذ المشروع يمكنكم التواصل معنا 
مركز سواعد للاعلام الصناعي


----------



## photon science (24 أغسطس 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/MrkzSwadLlalamAlsnayAlmtkhss

تحياتي مركز سواعد للإعلام الصناعي المتخصص 01016966748


----------



## امتداد السعودية (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*شكرا*

وفقكم الله


----------



## محمد فريحات (4 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا


----------



## hamo_smsm (14 سبتمبر 2014)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## kamal adm (30 ديسمبر 2014)

ممكن تبعتلي ايميلك


----------



## ساميه نديم (18 مايو 2015)

كنت عايزه دراسه جدوي مشروع صناعة الاستيلين واكسجين ونيتروجين بالتفصيل ياريت حضرتك تفدني


----------



## FADyyy (24 يوليو 2015)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركته 
انا عضوا جديد في هذا المنتدى. وبارك الله في كل من ساهم في عمل هذا الموقع. 
سؤالي موجه خاصة إلى المهندس طارق عبد الحميد وهي 
كيفية أنشأ معمل الأوكسجين على حجم مصغر كون عملي في مجال الحديد. بارك الله فيكم


----------



## man3660 (7 أغسطس 2015)

د حسين قال:


> السيد المهنس طارق عبد الحميد
> تحية طيبة : يؤسفني اني رأيت طلبك متأخرا .... واذا كان الطلب مازال قائما فلدي الحل ان شاء الله مع بعض التحفظات :
> تحدثت سابقا في هذا المنتدى عن طريقة مبتكرة لانتاج الاكسجين في الموقع من الهواء مباشرة بتقنية المنخل الجزيئي وقد انجزنا هذه التكنولوجيا في سورية كأول دولة عربية او شرق اوسطية تنتج هذه التقنية .
> ولكن الاكسجين الناتج يكون بنقاوة 94% فقط وهومناسب تماما للمشافي .. اما في الصناعة فهو مناسب لجميع انواع اللهام باللهب ... اما القطع فهو يفيد في قطع الحديد حتى 2 سم فقط أما السماكات الأكبر فتحتاج الى اكسجين بنقاوة 99% حصرا
> ...



ياريت نتواصل ضروري 
ورقمي 01223819545


----------

